# I am loving the new format



## uncle eddie (Oct 12, 2017)

I see some posts for people who don't like it but I sure do.  

The carousel is much nicer now - seems to have much higher resolution pictures
Adding pictures is very easy
Now that I learned how to check for new posts and understand the notifications - I like the new format better
The one downside is I miss the huge array of emoticons we had but, what I like even more is I can now add gif's...like this one:


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

I am liking it more everyday.  

Dont know how to add gifs thou.


----------



## troutman (Oct 12, 2017)

I’m looking at posts on my iPhone and the site looks great from this vantage point. I like it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am liking it more everyday.
> 
> Dont know how to add gifs thou.



To add a gif, 

hit return a couple of times to add a little space below where you are typing on SMF
find a gif - right click on the gif - then click copy image 
then come back to this thread and right click on the blank space and click on paste
That's all there is too it.

Ed


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

troutman said:


> I’m looking at posts on my iPhone and the site looks great from this vantage point. I like it! Keep up the good work!




The mobile version is way better then before


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2017)

I like it too....  BUT, I'm still learning where to find stuff.....


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 12, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> To add a gif,
> 
> hit return a couple of times to add a little space below where you are typing on SMF
> find a gif - right click on the gif - then click copy image
> ...


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 13, 2017)

I like it too so far. I was expecting a drastic change in appearance but it doesn't look as different as I'd expected. The functions seem to have improved.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

It sure is a lot faster!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm liking it too. The  mobile site is way better, which is where I spend 90% of my time on this site. Notifications are hit and miss to non-existent. :confused:


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

Still getting used to it, but I'm like-in-it the more I use it.

Chris


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

Still trying to figure some things out,,, my pics won't upload,, says they're too big,, how do I resize,, I am using the camera button above??


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Still trying to figure some things out,,, my pics won't upload,, says they're too big,, how do I resize,, I am using the camera button above??



Hey DS, try this...  The way I was able to post pics was to go down & click the "upload file" icon on the bottom right of where your typing. Another small screen will pull up, click on "choose file". That will load the file to the post, but then you have to select where you want the pic & choose thumbnail size or full size. Hope I explained that ok & it makes sense. Hope this works ok for you.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 16, 2017)

Some of my images are pretty big straight from the camera. I usually open one in Paint, resize it to 50% or 33% and it's much smaller, but still big enough to view well. then I Save As to a new file name in that same directory.

I resize pics that way before attaching to an email, too. 

This is 1280x960 pixels, 484Kb on disc


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> That will load the file to the post, but then you have to select where you want the pic & choose thumbnail size or full size.



This is where I get,, I upload the file and and says it is too big,,, will not give me the option to choose thumbnail size or full size??? Doing this from work so I don't want to save pics to a file??


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> This is where I get,, I upload the file and and says it is too big,,, will not give me the option to choose thumbnail size or full size??? Doing this from work so I don't want to save pics to a file??



Cam you log onto your home computer from work ??


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Cam you log onto your home computer from work ??


 Dave, no I can't log in,,,, I will give it a try from my phone on tap a talk


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> This is where I get,, I upload the file and and says it is too big,,, will not give me the option to choose thumbnail size or full size??? Doing this from work so I don't want to save pics to a file??



DS, how do you take pics?  Your phone or a camera?  I noticed there is a file size limit of 4.9 MB & a pixel max of 1,500 on height & width!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> DS, how do you take pics?  Your phone or a camera?  I noticed there is a file size limit of 4.9 MB & a pixel max of 1,500 on height & width!



Only my phone,,, that is the problem, they say they are too big,,, how do I shrink them??


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

This is posted from my phone using Photobucket


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

This one is right from the gallery on my phone.  No issues.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> This one is right from the gallery on my phone.  No issues.



I don't know what the hell I am doing wrong,,, I will figure it out. I HOPE!!!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

Got this one but a lot of my pics are over the limit, can some one tell me how to shrink my pics on phone??


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

How is that one ok but not the rest?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

What phone?  I phone?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> How is that one ok but not the rest?



This pic said it was 4.64 so it went thru,,, others say they are too big,,, says we have a limit of 4.9,,, Android phone


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

Farmer,, do you have a large pic?? see if it will upload for you??


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2017)

NEVERMIND,,,, MY PHONE JUST DID SOME KIND OF A UPDATE TO THE COMPUTER,,, THIS WAS 7.7 MB  DANG NAB IT MAN,,,, SORRY EVERYONE!! :mad:


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 16, 2017)

Try emailing them to yourself. I always took pics with my phone and mailed them to my Google tablet (which is what I used for the site. Now I have a new IPad so I’m learning that as well). When you send a pic in mail it will ask if you want to send it small, medium or large. I always chose medium. I haven’t tried doing pics from the IPad yet, though.
I’m still trying to figure out how the “likes” work and I miss the emoticons, but the site does seem cleaner and a little faster.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> NEVERMIND,,,, MY PHONE JUST DID SOME KIND OF A UPDATE TO THE COMPUTER,,, THIS WAS 7.7 MB  DANG NAB IT MAN,,,, SORRY EVERYONE!! :mad:
> 
> View attachment 341165




So everything is ok now?  I have Android also.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Only my phone,,, that is the problem, they say they are too big,,, how do I shrink them??



DS, what kind of phone you using?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2017)

driedstick said:


> NEVERMIND,,,, MY PHONE JUST DID SOME KIND OF A UPDATE TO THE COMPUTER,,, THIS WAS 7.7 MB  DANG NAB IT MAN,,,, SORRY EVERYONE!! :mad:
> 
> View attachment 341165




DS, looks like ya got it.  Disregard my last post, thought you were still having issues.  Didn't see there were replies on the second page.  Glad ya got it!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 17, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> DS, looks like ya got it.  Disregard my last post, thought you were still having issues.  Didn't see there were replies on the second page.  Glad ya got it!



Still having issues,,, only will upload older photo's??? still working on it,,,, something with my phone I think,,, Android phone


----------

